# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Perfect Pet Dinner, automatic pet feeder, Mota, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mota

----------


## Airicist

MOTA automatic feeder for pet

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> Help your pet eat healthily while you're away.
> 
> Record your voice to call your pet at mealtime.
> 
> With the Perfect Pet Dinner, you can leave your home secure in the knowledge that your cat or dog will always have the right amount of food. Easy to set up to program the desired portion and feeding schedule. The large LCD displays time, meals programmed, meal sizes and meals served.
> 
> Pet owners record/play voices to call pet at meal time; 3 times voice recalls.
> 
> Simple to set up. The large LCD displays time, meals programmed, meal sizes and meals served.
> ...

----------

